# REALLY annoying NPCs.



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

Has this been done before? If not, I'll start.

Doofus in the NCR Bazaar, from Fallout 2.  GODS he irritates me.  I usually hose him down with 10mm just to shut him the fuck UP, whether Merk asks me to or not.

Lynette in Vault City, again from Fallout 2.  Fucking bitch.

Noober, just outside of Nashkel, from Baldur's Gate.  I swear, some asshole at Black Isle has a thing for putting ultra-annoying NPCs into their games.

Adoring Fan from Oblivion.  FUCK YOU BETHESDA.  Gah.  He was satisfying to kill.



Anyone else want to add to this list?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2009)

DQ1, Oh god, The fucking Princess.  
Dost thou Love me?
No.
Dost thou Love me?
No.
Dost thou Love me? 
No.
Dost thou Love me? 
No.
Dost thou Love me? 
No.
Dost thou Love me? 
No.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 18, 2009)

It's a given nowadays, but any of the fairies from the Zelda series.  HEY LISTEN HEY HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN LISTEN LISTEN HEY LISTEN WATCH OUT HEY HEY LISTEN....

Also, Ninja Ninja in Afro Samurai.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 18, 2009)

The Marines in Halo 3's campaign.  Sometimes it feels like they want you to die.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 18, 2009)

"Hey! Look! Listen!"


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2009)

THE FUCKING DOG IN DUCK HUNT.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2009)

Noober is the winner of this, without question.

He was specifically put into the game _to_ annoy an unaware Protagonist their first play through.  Second and later times people adore him because he's free EXP, but before then you have an unfathomable urge to kill the guy.  "How about now?"  "How about now?"


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2009)

Dogmeat in Fallout 3. SHUT UP!

Also the beggars in Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 18, 2009)

- The beggar women in Assassin's Creed
- Gnomes in WoW.
- Any of your team-mates in KH2 bar Riku. Useful for heals and limits, that's just about it.

These guys might be better recognised by their quotes.
- HEY, LISTEN!
- NIKO, MAH COUSIN, IT'S SO GOOD TO SEE YOU! (I'll admit, 



Spoiler



I did feel bad when he died. Still, I'd prefer Kate to him.)


- GET UP ON THE HYDRA'S BACK!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 18, 2009)

Tricky in Starfox Adventure
well not basically a NPC, but still annoying


----------



## Rayne (Mar 18, 2009)

The greeter at the 100 Rads bar in STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl.

I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2009)

Rayne said:


> The greeter at the 100 Rads bar in STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl.
> 
> I said come in, don't just stand there!



I usually blow him up with a carefully bounced grenade.

In a similar vein...

Get out of here, stalker!
Get out of here, stalker!
Get out of here, stalker!
Get out of here, stalker!
Get out of here, stalker!

SHUT UUUUPPPPPPP


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

Any NPC that either you have to save, which then later assist you. I know you're an AI...but can you at least hit something with that gun of yours?
Luckly in PSO this wasnt a problem as the AI mostly kill all the monsters before you could


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 18, 2009)

Natalya from GoldenEye 007 and Elvis from Perfect Dark...


----------



## Rayne (Mar 18, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I usually blow him up with a carefully bounced grenade.
> 
> In a similar vein...
> 
> ...



I never tried to kill him, I always just sprinted down those damn stairs so he wouldn't have a chance to do that.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 18, 2009)

That fucking alien in the first Perfect Dark.

"Hey Joanna! I -- BLUBBLUBLUBLUBLBULBULB/laser fire ..."

_Mission Failed._


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 18, 2009)

Bambi said:


> That fucking alien in the first Perfect Dark.
> 
> "Hey Joanna! I -- BLUBBLUBLUBLUBLBULBULB/laser fire ..."
> 
> _Mission Failed._



Elvis. I hated his big head, made such a perfect headshot opportunity, and he had a tendency to walk right in front of you while you were shooting....(and he died very easily)


----------



## Lukar (Mar 18, 2009)

Why has nobody mentioned Slippy from Star Fox?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 18, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Why has nobody mentioned Slippy from Star Fox?



He's only mildly annoying, not REALLY annoying. Navi is REALLY annoying, Slippy is mildly.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Why has nobody mentioned Slippy from Star Fox?


Slippy isnt annoying...hes funny =3


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Dogmeat in Fallout 3. SHUT UP!



Whaaaaaat?! He was one of the few things I actually LIKED in Fallout 3.  I even went so far as to enable "immortality" for him (only KO'd when health hits 0, not killed).

OK, the idiot preaching near the bomb in Megaton from Fallout 3.  SHUT THE FUCK UP.  The same litany over and over again.  You want a division, bitch? I'll give you a division.

And Moira, also in Megaton, from Fallout 3.  She's so annoying that she survives a nuclear blast.  Fucking hell.

EDIT: Oh hi, TyVulpine.  Been a little while since I last saw you around.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 18, 2009)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: Oh hi, TyVulpine.  Been a little while since I last saw you around.



Been playing Second Life a lot since the 3-week ban.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 19, 2009)

Running into walls, getting in your way, getting killed when you have to keep them alive.
Jumping into your fire, jumping off edges, jumping into your grenades.

AI has always sucked.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

Rico in Killzone 2. Why won't he SHUT THE HELL UP.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 19, 2009)

Tom Nook and Resetti. Good grief, Resetti.

Most of the female characters in Baldur's Gate 2 with the exception of the kickass drow (the rest either spent all their time whining, picking fights between the male party members or up and leaving right when I need a healer most).

HEYA IT'S ME, IMOEN. HEYA IT'S ME, IMOEN. HEYA --


----------



## pheonix (Mar 19, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> Tricky in Starfox Adventure
> well not basically a NPC, but still annoying



Oh god yes! that fucker is so annoying. XD (been playing that game all day today lol)

The bubble gum monkey in earthbound. The fucker almost got me killed cause the computer critted me and the fucker kept fucking around and not attacking...AT ALL!


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 19, 2009)

Kendra Daniels in dead space:

"OMGAWD WERE ALL GONNA DIE!"

"HAMMOND YOUR CRAZY 4 THINKIN THAT WE'RE GONNA LIVE!"

"I THINK HAMMOND IS WURKING AGAINST US CUZ HE IZ MEAN TO ME!"



Spoiler



"HAHAHA I WUZ WORKING AGAINST U THA WHOLE TIME!"





Spoiler



"HAHAHA IMMA HIJACK YOUR SHIP! HAHAH!" *gets squished by giant alien*

Lucario: ...... =D!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 19, 2009)

ALGUS/ARGATH.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Mar 19, 2009)

Any NPC in Final Fantasy 1.

GET OUT OF THE FUCKING ONE DOORWAY/PATHWAY I NEED TO GO DOWN.

The worst part is they put them in some of the dungeons, too. :<


----------



## Talosar (Mar 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> ALGUS/ARGATH.



"Animals have no God!"


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 19, 2009)

I was playing CoD World at War and during campaign the commander or whoever bugged and kept repeating "Up the ladder!" it didn't stop until the next part of the mission opened up. People have already mentioned Navi, Resetti, but for me the Pokemon trainers that sit around every corner in the game when you try and get somewhere.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 19, 2009)

Most RPG NPCs from really early NES days.
I actually renamed the adoring fan "annoying fan"
Stupid oblivion gaurds you're supposed to protect at certain points.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> Tom Nook and Resetti. Good grief, Resetti.
> 
> Most of the female characters in Baldur's Gate 2 with the exception of the kickass drow (the rest either spent all their time whining, picking fights between the male party members or up and leaving right when I need a healer most).
> 
> HEYA IT'S ME, IMOEN. HEYA IT'S ME, IMOEN. HEYA --


Yeah, Baldur's Gate II was sort of an inverse of Baldur's Gate I.

In the first game, 2/3 the women either kick ass and take names up on the front, or are undeniably evil.  Imoen and Jaheira (sp) are the only ones I can think of that are exceptions.

In Baldur's Gate II, I'm pretty sure Viciona is the only female (besides Jahiera) you can get for your party that is not some form of "Good" or limited to back-of-party assignment.

Algus wasn't annoying, he was just a prick.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 19, 2009)

Alyx from Half-Life 2. I hate the fact that you got her following you around for all of Episode One and Episode Two. I NEED SOME GORDON TIME! Oh yes, as mentioned before, the Adoring Fan is very annoying as well.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Whaaaaaat?! He was one of the few things I actually LIKED in Fallout 3.  I even went so far as to enable "immortality" for him (only KO'd when health hits 0, not killed).



Ever tried sneaking with him?

*sneaks up somewhere, waits for-*

GROWL! 

*wtf shut up.. let me just ai-*

GRRR! WOOF! GRRRR!

GRR! GRRRR! GRRR!GRRR!GRRR!WOOF!GRRR!GR!GRRRRRRRR

>:[


----------



## Tycho (Mar 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Ever tried sneaking with him?
> 
> *sneaks up somewhere, waits for-*
> 
> ...



Ah, that could be a problem for Sneak characters.  I didn't really bother with Sneak much anyway, except to improve accuracy.  Dogmeat had a terrible tendency to set off mines and such, however.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2009)

Spare any change, sir?

F'ing beggars and hobos in Assassins Creed


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 20, 2009)

The two most recent NPCs that really make me want to punch them are the beggars in Assassin's Creed and Leia in Dead Rising.
All the survivor AI in Dead Rising is awful, that's a given, but Leia completely jeopardised my Saint run too many times in a row to not get mad at... She doesn't know how to climb over jeweller shop's counter unless I put every other survivor following me in great danger. I don't even know how she got there in the first place being _that_ incapable...


----------



## Teco (Mar 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> And Moira, also in Megaton, from Fallout 3. She's so annoying that she survives a nuclear blast. Fucking hell.


 
After discovering her after the blast, I then without emotion put a slug into that annoying face to shut it for good. God. Damn.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2009)

Teco said:


> After discovering her after the blast, I then without emotion put a slug into that annoying face to shut it for good. God. Damn.



The bitch is so batty that she doesn't even seem to realize she's a ghoul until you mention it to her.

Also: The kids in the Den, from Fallout 2.  Thieving little bastards.  Other people can go ballistic on you if you get caught stealing from them, but if you smack a kid around for pickpocketing you GOD HELP YOU.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Dogmeat in Fallout 3. SHUT UP!



Thanks for reminding me of the Pariah Dog in Fallout 2.

You know, the one with 900-some health, a very high sequence and move rate, drops your Luck by 1 and gives you the jinxed characteristic.

And can only be removed via killing.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Thanks for reminding me of the Pariah Dog in Fallout 2.
> 
> You know, the one with 900-some health, a very high sequence and move rate, drops your Luck by 1 and gives you the jinxed characteristic.
> 
> And can only be removed via killing.



And doesn't even fight.

If you're really quick and have decent PE and Outdoorsman you can start far enough away from him in that special encounter that you can dash to the exit grid before he latches on to you.  Also, if you're given the option to enter a special encounter described as "a lone surviving dog", turn it down.

Another annoying NPC: OG Loc from GTA San Andreas.  Why you have to run errands for the stupid little shit is beyond me.  It's actually part of the main storyline, and is unavoidable - you have to help the little shit.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> And doesn't even fight.


  Even worse, it runs.  A lot.



> If you're really quick and have decent PE and Outdoorsman you can start far enough away from him in that special encounter that you can dash to the exit grid before he latches on to you.  Also, if you're given the option to enter a special encounter described as "a lone surviving dog", turn it down.


  Be careful, it doesn't need to be yourself either.  Any NPC you have in the party that gets too close can trip the Dog joining too.

A NPC I'm not sure was mentioned in this thread:  Myron.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> A NPC I'm not sure was mentioned in this thread:  Myron.



Yeah, he's pretty damn irritating.  His ability to make Stims and Super Stims makes him useful enough to occasionally pick up.  Recruit him briefly, make stims, drop him off again.  Useless other than that.  And disgusting too.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, he's pretty damn irritating.  His ability to make Stims and Super Stims makes him useful enough to occasionally pick up.  Recruit him briefly, make stims, drop him off again.  Useless other than that.  And disgusting too.



Is he that Ghoul doctor in Gecko? I left him there because I saw him as a liability in Vault City.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 20, 2009)

No, Myron's the Jet creator who is in the labs north (?) of New Reno.  You're unlikely to meet him though unless you take some of the "jobs" in New Reno from the gangs.


----------



## LordWibble (Mar 20, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is he that Ghoul doctor in Gecko? I left him there because I saw him as a liability in Vault City.



All you have to do is tell him to wait outside the gate. It's really not a big deal.

HERO, YOUR HEALTH IS LOW. DO YOU HAVE ANY FOOD OR POTIONS?

When you were tasked with assassinating someone for dressing up as a guildmaster and saying that constantly was my favourite joke in Fable II.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is he that Ghoul doctor in Gecko? I left him there because I saw him as a liability in Vault City.



You're thinking of Lenny.

And Lenny is as horrid in combat as Myron, I think.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You're thinking of Lenny.
> 
> And Lenny is as horrid in combat as Myron, I think.



Lenny has more health to my knowledge, and I hear he's killer with a HK.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Lenny has more health to my knowledge, and I hear he's killer with a HK.



Personally, my favorite party is Sulik, Vic and Cassidy.  Sulik with a .223 pistol and/or Super Sledge, Vic and Cassidy with Hunting Rifles or Sniper Rifles earlier on, and Gauss Rifles later.  I tend to shy away from giving them burst-fire weapons, because they are adept at shredding teammates with burst fire.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 20, 2009)

Francis in Left 4 Dead.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Francis in Left 4 Dead.



I hate vans.

I hate stairs.

I hate LotsOfNothing.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw, why do you hate me?  ;~;


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 20, 2009)

Jim from Resident Evil Outbreak.

LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!
LISTEN TO ME!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2009)

KH-KH2 Donald and Goofy.

Ugh.

But they fight for you.  Hm...


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Mar 21, 2009)

Vinnie Gognitti from Max Payne 2. ANYBODY who's played the game should know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 21, 2009)

I never understood why people found Navi annoying, it's not like you actually had to listen to her all time.

Those games where text bubbles are accompanied by random gibberish that's supposed to be the character/NPC speaking, most notably Animal Crossing, Okami, and Midna from Twlight Princess.

EDIT: Okay, granted, Animal crossing isn't really gibberish, just a computer voice saying letters really fast, but still bloody aggravating.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> Vinnie Gognitti from Max Payne 2. ANYBODY who's played the game should know exactly what I'm talking about.



Yeah, he's annoying.  The bastard Russian who backstabs you is more annoying IMO.  Can't remember the fucker's name, he's the one who owns the "RagnaRock" club and makes the comment about how he would fuck Mona Sax.


----------



## Teco (Mar 21, 2009)

LordWibble said:


> HERO, YOUR HEALTH IS LOW. DO YOU HAVE ANY FOOD OR POTIONS?
> 
> When you were tasked with assassinating someone for dressing up as a guildmaster and saying that constantly was my favourite joke in Fable II.


 
..The words "Your health is low" was said to be carved into his forehead.


----------



## Xizikibe (Mar 21, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> It's a given nowadays, but any of the fairies from the Zelda series. HEY LISTEN HEY HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN LISTEN LISTEN HEY LISTEN WATCH OUT HEY HEY LISTEN....
> 
> Also, Ninja Ninja in Afro Samurai.


  I still have nightmares of that stupid little fairy. I played that 5 years ago and it still wont leave me alone!


----------



## Geist (Mar 22, 2009)

YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!YOU NEED TO BUILD A BIGGER LAIR!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 22, 2009)

RE: Outbreak group
THANK YOU YOKO for dying...we always wanted another Leech Man


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2009)

Majesty: Fantasy Kingdom Sim.

The announcer dude.


----------



## BlauShep (Mar 22, 2009)

"Will you help me find my dog?"


----------



## sirfragalot (Mar 22, 2009)

Ringo from WoW. You had to escort that bastard, but every 10 seconds he would faint of heat and needed to be revived in the worst places.

Also a-me as well (Robot ape in the caves there).


----------



## Lulian (Mar 22, 2009)

You require more vespene gas.


----------



## Seas (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone played Sacred 2?
The first mercenary that joins you as soon as you click him.....there is no decline of this and no option of kicking him the fuck out of your party at all, and he yells every 20 seconds,sometimes several of these directly after eachother when an enemy is in sight:
"Everyone, TO ME!!!"
or
"Entire battalion , TO ME!!!"
...
every.twenty.seconds.


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Anyone played Sacred 2?
> The first mercenary that joins you as soon as you click him.....there is no decline of this and no option of kicking him the fuck out of your party at all, and he yells every 20 seconds,sometimes several of these directly after eachother when an enemy is in sight:
> "Everyone, TO ME!!!"
> or
> ...


 
Yes. I've played it, only alittle, not to that part yet.... not sure if I want to get to that part.


----------



## Ryken_Aaelgrin (Mar 23, 2009)

BlauShep said:


> "Will you help me find my dog?"



I always laugh at that



Lulian said:


> "You require more vespene gas."



Just plain annoying, gas and supplies disappear so quick.

Don't forget escorting Marshall Windsor through BRD in WoW, idiot runs towards and gets attacked by everything that moves.


----------

